# 2013 archery buck



## needsomehuntn (Sep 24, 2007)

View attachment 18178
I thought I was shooting at this bucks 3x4 buddy last night but I am still happy with the results of this years hunt. 60yd. slightly downhill shot, broadside double lung pass through. He ran about 100 yards before going down. This is the type of blood trail I like to follow. Now if I can just get my son within his range of a buck that would make this season perfect.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool! Congrats.


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

nice buck and already shed his velvet.


----------

